# Rear Pull Out Bed Problems



## alanad (Jun 21, 2009)

This is my first post and I have gotten a lot of help just reading the forums in the past. Thank you for creating this website, it's awesome!

So here is our problem, we bought a new 2009 Outback 28KRS and we absolutely love it but just ran into an issue we are hoping someone else can help with.
We have it a the Dealership now to get fixed but want to find out why this happened in the first place.

We were buttoning up the trailer after a few days of camping and when my husband went to push the bed back in he noticed the screws were stripped on the bracket that holds the bar that goes over and holds the bed closed. The bracket was bent in and the screws were popped out. Also, when we looked at the back of the trailer the left side of the bed fits tight at the top and bottom but the right side was sticking out and not sealed tight like the left side. Needless to say we weren't happy and also worried the other side would pop out while we were going down the road, not good.

Long story short we made it home ok but has anyone ever had this problem? We love the concept of the whole trailer but a little worried about how they might fix it and why it happened? We really baby our trailer and we have never even came close to damaging it in any way. Could it have been from going up steep mountain passes and the pressure of the bed on the brackets? We are thinking that maybe they stripped the screws when it was made?

Thanks so much in advance.
Marlinmama


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

*First off, welcome to Outbackers*









We have not had this problem however a in similar post I saw a few days ago someone (I don't recall who, sorry) had a similar problem. The issue was the guides on the rear slider on the ceiling. The track broke away from the ceiling causing the rear slide to shift resulting in some pretty sever looking damage to the ceiling track as well as the outside brackets. I'll try to find the post and forward it to you.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

akdream said:


> We have not had this problem however a in similar post I saw a few days ago someone (I don't recall who, sorry) had a similar problem. The issue was the guides on the rear slider on the ceiling. The track broke away from the ceiling causing the rear slide to shift resulting in some pretty sever looking damage to the ceiling track as well as the outside brackets. I'll try to find the post and forward it to you.


It is a chick and egg thing. The outside brackets failed first, resulting in the ceiling rails failing, no the other way around.

The screws that hold the outside locks on should be into studs. If they are not they will pull out. If the rear walls are built incorrectly and the bracket holes no longer line up with the studs then there are only two fixes. Replace the rear wall or get through bolts to hold the bracket to the outside rear wall.


----------



## alanad (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for the info. It's pretty frustrating having a brand new TT and problems so soon. Hopefully it doesn't need the whole back end replaced


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hopefully the dealer can fix you up rather quickly!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Won t make you feel any better but I have never seen this problem listed here before.

Please keep us advised as you move along fixing this problem. Curious and caring.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Won t make you feel any better but I have never seen this problem listed here before.
> 
> Please keep us advised as you move along fixing this problem. Curious and caring.
> 
> John


This is the second one in the last 10 days. Prior to that I had not seen it either.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

I actually just dropped mine off at the dealer's with a list of 19 things wrong (and that's after a visit to another dealer about two months ago)

Service guy is actually an old family friend---and he took one look at the cracks at each corner of the rear bed, saw the right rear wheel coming off, saw the stress the ceiling strips are having, and the fact that the whole slide is about 2 inches too far to the right, and stated that it will probably need to be sent back out to factory and have whole new rear cap put on.....grrrr

sounds like we have many of the same issues----Gilligan worked on both our rigs?!?!


----------



## alanad (Jun 21, 2009)

We live in the Seattle area so sending it back to the factory would be a huge pain, oh I hope it doesn't have to be sent back. We did inspect the track and everything looks tight right now inside and there are no stress cracks that we can see. I will be sure to keep you updated on everything. Amy please keep us updated as well.

Thanks again


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Not that this is good news, but there is a factory in Pendleton Oregon. We saw it on the return trip from Ohio after picking up our trailer.


----------



## alanad (Jun 21, 2009)

Well that would really help if it needs it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Having a similiar issue with our 2010 210RS, the lower bracket screws loosened and the rear slide had fallen off the overhead track system. The tracks did not bend and we were able to get the slide back on the rail system without too much issue. I did notice the plastic locks were in the open postion and cannot honestly say if they were in the locked position when we started out or not.

How did you make out with your repair ? I am wondering if this may be an adjustment or alingment issue with the track system. Has anyone ever tried to adjust the rails alinhment?


----------



## alanad (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Dave,

It sure does sound like the same issue. Everyone who said they have this problem say they have an 09 or 2010....Interesting...

Well, mine has been at the Campingworld repair shop waiting for Keystone to give them their repair orders for over 3 weeks almost a month. Campingworld has been great so far. They took the bed out and saw that the trim piece on the pullout outside is warped which makes it not shut and seal the way it should, it sticks out on the right side. So far the tracks on the inside are still intact and work well.

The waiting is ongoing because Keystone keeps wanting more and more pictures of the problems. Hopefully they have what they need and we can get it taken care of.

I will keep you updated and let you know how it works out. Make sure you take yours in to get fixed and please keep me updated as well.

Marlinmama


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Marlinmama,

We will contacting Keystone tomorrow to start the process. I will certainly let you know how it goes.

Our unit seems to open and close with no issue but it popped off the overhead track, now it looks like one of the tracks split slightly at the end.

Dave


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like a manufacturing problem. Your dealer should be able to get info. on this problem from the factory if it is becoming common. If it needs to go back to the factory, I would demand some type of compensation or a new trailer since it is their problem still being under warranty. Their QC dept. should be doing a better job inspecting before the trailer leaves the factory. I had a few problems with my 09 & the dealer with factory authorization replaced/fixed everything.


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

Well I can't explain why I haven't picked (had the track brake or brace..dosen't really matter) mine up yet, the dealer said it was fixed and ready for a good while now. I have tried to search, but can't seem to find a picture or two of a home made brace to help prop the brace while your driving I assume....has anybody seen this pictures. I will pick up by monday, but it seems that I will always have this issue to worry about, and I was so excited at first...even paid it in full....I hope I don't get stuck with a faulty tt.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

I had mine in to the local dealer, purchased it from Lakeshore so could not return it to them ( 2000 KM drive) not that they have been returning our calls anyway, but that is another story. The local guy said that the over head tracks need to be replaced. He has ordered them and expects to recieve them this week. It is only one hour of labour so the repair estimate was about $200.00. The tech indicated the tracks are not designed to support the weight of the bed in the closed position and he suggested getting a support to carry some of the weight while travelling.

I bought one of these for $25.00 and it fits perfectly under the bed .

Single Roller Support Stand


----------



## sauce (Jul 18, 2009)

What do you guys think about fabricating a brace for under the slidout during transportation? Something just to absorb the weight of that cantilevered bed? Thoughts?


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

Look at pictures here http://picasaweb.google.com/Renaldy280/Tra...626416773680994 Well it did it again in my 40 minute drive [email protected]#$#%%$%!!!! OK so I went to pick up my 2010 fully paid baby that didn't make it through my first trip, so weeks of the dealer had to fix being anxious about how well it was fixed....BAM i get home and my wife says to me "is that the best they can do???" then I looked!!!!! I will empty and return after i talk to my lawyer. Any suggestions out there, on what I should do?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Look at pictures here http://picasaweb.google.com/Renaldy280/Tra...626416773680994 Well it did it again in my 40 minute drive [email protected]#$#%%$%!!!! OK so I went to pick up my 2010 fully paid baby that didn't make it through my first trip, so weeks of the dealer had to fix being anxious about how well it was fixed....BAM i get home and my wife says to me "is that the best they can do???" then I looked!!!!! I will empty and return after i talk to my lawyer. Any suggestions out there, on what I should do?


Please keep this to one thread. Your other topic for this second failure will get plenty of traffic.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dave_CDN said:


> I bought one of these for $25.00 and it fits perfectly under the bed .
> 
> Single Roller Support Stand


How do you use it? You roll the bed over it? or place it under the flange at the inside edge of the bed? I'm thinking of placing a threaded stabilizer jack underneath


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

russk42 said:


> I bought one of these for $25.00 and it fits perfectly under the bed .
> 
> Single Roller Support Stand


How do you use it? You roll the bed over it? or place it under the flange at the inside edge of the bed? I'm thinking of placing a threaded stabilizer jack underneath
[/quote]

When I am pushing in the rear slide we place the support in place so that the bottom side of the bunk rest on it and it stops against the flange when in the fully closed position. I measured the distance from the floor to the bottom of the bed unit and preset the roller to that height (27 inches in my case). It stays in place with no issue while we travel.

I prefer the type of support I am using over a stabilizer jack because the roller on this unit is 12 inches wide, rather then apply all of the pressure on the smaller surface of the jack head.

Update on repairs.

Had the TT into our local dealer on Thursday before heading out for a long weekend of camping and they replaced both overhead tracks. We will watch it closely and continue to use the support under the bunk when travelling.


----------



## OutbackNH (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello folks,

This is my first post to Outbackers.com, extremely helpful sight as I'm the proud owner of an Outback 2008 21RS ...first TT I've ever owned, so this is all new to me.

We purchased our trailer 2 days ago here in NH, and I've been giving it the "test drive" in our front yard.

On our trailer, I noticed the rear upper mounting brackets that hold the bed slide out rail (on the outside of the trailer) are starting to pull away from the trailer body, not much, but enough to break the caulking seal around it...and the screws don't look beefy enough to hold the weight of the slide out bed area...I'm a little freaked about it, as I'm sure you wouldn't want these mounts to fail (I'm new to trailers, but physics is physics









I saw this thread and thought I'd jump in....any advice on this?

Am I being paranoid, or is this a problem with these trailers?


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi All, Just returned from an 8,000 mile road trip with the Wife and Outback. Montana and Wyoming are great, took a detour through Canada on the journey West. All is well except, you guessed it! Problems with the pull out bed. Luckily we stopped for gas and to make sandwiches or else we would have a huge problem. Only the cheap sheet-metal tracks that are expected to hold up the bed failed. I purchased some lumber, a few tools, and some screws then fabricated a support for the bed while in transit. Will post pictures and more detail of trip later as well as my plans (fabrication) to solve the problem. Good luck all and drive safely,

Floyd


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

We just returned from a 3000 mile first real trip and also had problems with the rails on the inside of the 230RS Outback. It's beginning to pull away from the ceiling a bit when pushed in and there is metal grinding away on the "drivers side" rail. Oh and the rails are splitting at the ends to make it look like an inverted V from the end.

It actually jumped off track on us down in Mississippi with that roller twisting and jamming in the track. It looks like that side roller is failing on us with the a bit of plastic bushing material on that roller support post "squishing" out along side the post and not letting the plastic locking tab engage correctly.

I'll get pictures and post soon.

I'll also be contacting Keystone to see if it can be serviced at RV America or Camping World here in the Denver area.

JR


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

muttbike said:


> I'll also be contacting Keystone to see if it can be serviced at RV America or Camping World here in the Denver area.
> 
> JR


Sorry about the troubles but if possible call Dee's RV in the Springs just south. Nothing but great service from them. They are an Keystone dealer but don't sell OB's.

Good luck.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

It seems all of you having a problem with the rear bed have near the same OB: a new 210RS or 230RS. A coincidence?


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I can see why it breakes.
A lot of weight just hanging from the ceiling.
Keystone should get a support for them.
Or just make your own, lot less hassle then waiting for the dealer and Keystone to come up with one.
Gary


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I fabbed up a support yesterday out of scrap material I had on hand. It wedges under the front of the bed when stowed.

JR


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

Gary said:


> I can see why it breakes.
> A lot of weight just hanging from the ceiling.
> Keystone should get a support for them.
> Or just make your own, lot less hassle then waiting for the dealer and Keystone to come up with one.
> Gary


I see your point, but if it was a product made in Taiwan and I purposely looked for something cheap...well yeah I would look for ways to improve a sub standard product. One would think that a rig that is not the cheapest out there would work as advertised. I myself don't make a habit of going around buying first year models for that particular reason, but its becoming apparent that i stepped on it this time.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

muttbike said:


> I fabbed up a support yesterday out of scrap material I had on hand. It wedges under the front of the bed when stowed.
> 
> JR


Do you have any pictures of your solution ? The brace I am using seems to be doing the trick, the newly installed overhead tracks are not showing any signs of stressing or twisting. I check the awing style clips for the bed supports after every trip and usually have to give them a little tweak (less then a quarter turn) after every second outing or so. I think the cantilever design may have to be adjusted, it appears like to much weight is being applied to the upper clips and not enough of the weight Si being transferred to the lower clips attached to the rear bumper. AS someone said it seems to be affecting the newer king bed styles (210 230 250). Hopefully Keystone will recognize this as an issue and not a few isolated failures and develop an appropriate solution.

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## OutbackNH (Aug 16, 2009)

Ruben said:


> I can see why it breakes.
> A lot of weight just hanging from the ceiling.
> Keystone should get a support for them.
> Or just make your own, lot less hassle then waiting for the dealer and Keystone to come up with one.
> Gary


I see your point, but if it was a product made in Taiwan and I purposely looked for something cheap...well yeah I would look for ways to improve a sub standard product. One would think that a rig that is not the cheapest out there would work as advertised. I myself don't make a habit of going around buying first year models for that particular reason, but its becoming apparent that i stepped on it this time.
[/quote]

This, too, is our first trailer...and I gotta tell ya'...the hardware for hanging the slide out is more in line with a heavy sliding door support and NOT for supporting a few hundred pound slide out bouncing down the highway. I work in the Mobile broadcast business and we have 53' television production units with very large expando sections (essentially the same thing as the slide out, but on a much bigger scale), so I'm not completely new to the design and operation of this type of system. I'm probably going to end up re-engineering my unit with parts and materials that will handle the job (heavier support rails, rollers, etc..) I'm sure this will void any warranty or recourse with Keystone, but in it's current configuration, it's a safety issue (and I'm surprised Keystone wouldn't address this with some type of a recall-retro kit).

Pretty apparent that these units did not go through "Tough Love" treatment as shown on the Keystone website in their video (pretty sure you'd have a slide out on the floor if you bounced it down the road like thew show).

Shame...I agree, this shouldn't be happening to a US made product, especially since it wouldn't take a lot of time or money to equip the proper components on the manufacturing floor and fix the issue.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are the pics of my 2010 230RS rear rails. Both sides area beginning to pull down and you can see the plastic material beginning to squish out of the post mount on one pic. Both rails are beginning to split down the middle.

JR


----------

